# Transmission



## niechka (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Je voudrais installer le logiciel Transmission sur mon Mac, mais je n'y parviens pas. Je peux le télécharger mais ensuite plus rien. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée qui résoudrait ce soucis  ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Janvier 2011)

bonjour

ça signifie quoi "plus rien" ???

il est téléchargé ? 

tu as ouvert le fichier dmg téléchargé ? 

installé comme il se doit ?

quel rapport avec la section "windows-linux" où tu viens de poster ? 

à+


----------



## Larme (19 Janvier 2011)

De mémoire, tu télécharges directement le .app (peut-être caché derrière un zip)...


----------



## BS0D (19 Janvier 2011)

niechka a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée qui résoudrait ce soucis  ?



Salut ami, 

OUAIS j'ai une idée... je te propose un peu de lecture ! 

C'est par ici pour installer une app sur un mac ... 


Au passage, tu n'es pas dans le bon forum .. ici ça concerne _Linux _et autres _Open Source_


----------

